
Ask HN: How do you learn new skillsets for a job posting? - gravy
I&#x27;ve been looking at job postings for things like data engineer&#x2F;data analytics and also front-end dev postings, since these seem to be the activities that interest me enough to keep me up late working. But even if I work on them I still feel like unless I&#x27;m already in the job I don&#x27;t know as much as the job wants me to know. So I was wondering what do&#x2F;did <i>YOU</i> do when you wanted to apply to a job with a different skillset than yours?
======
itamarst
1\. Learn a little, if you have the time. Not required, though.

2\. Apply to job even if you're not fully qualified.

3\. Explain that (a) you are fast learner (b) you have skills that transfer.
Give concrete examples for both.

4\. Or, transfer jobs within company.

I've gotten multiple jobs where I didn't know the technology stack this way.

Long version: [https://codewithoutrules.com/2018/01/23/job-with-
technology-...](https://codewithoutrules.com/2018/01/23/job-with-technology-
you-dont-know/)

~~~
Jarwain
Thanks for the link! The part I found the most value in is where you discuss
customizing one's pitch to really emphasize what the company probably _needs_.

